# Nyctophobia Haunted House 2011



## Eric Striffler

In October 2011, Nyctophobia Haunted House opens to the public for the first time following our invitation-only event held in October 2010.

The marketing campaign began today; here is our first advertisement for 2011:






Nyctophobia 2011 is already built, which is crazy when compared to last year's 5 days to build prior to opening night. I'll update this thread over the next two months, including the 2011 recap video.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dreadnight

I love that ad..... very professional looking and funny to boot!


----------



## debbie5

I LOVE the video! Did you shoot it??
and i LOVE that you give money back if they make it thru alone. that's genius marketing.

my only sugestion would be to have the website listed a bit longer so your brain can absorb how to spell it, seeing as most people cant spell nyctophobia


----------



## austenandrews

Do you have access to a professional video rig? That ad looks like it'd be expensive to shoot. Really nice work.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Thank you! Yes, I shot it (I'm a filmmaker, which really works out when it comes to shooting ads for the haunt haha). And I consider this ad a teaser (again, filmmaker tendencies) so if people don't get that it's for a haunted house or they miss the site, that's okay. My main goal with this is to get the word NYCTOPHOBIA in your mind, so that when we do a more obvious ad in a few weeks people will remember the word and be more interested. We've got physical postcard sized ads for the same purpose, they look like they're for a legitimate study on the fear of the dark!


----------



## debbie5

I've said it before, and it bears repeating...

Eric Striffler, Evil Genius.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Ha! :biggrinvil:


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Great Ad Eric. Your doing a great job to make Nyctophobia a house hold name in the haunt industry thats for sure!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Eric Striffler said:


> Thank you! Yes, I shot it (I'm a filmmaker, which really works out when it comes to shooting ads for the haunt haha). And I consider this ad a teaser (again, filmmaker tendencies) so if people don't get that it's for a haunted house or they miss the site, that's okay. My main goal with this is to get the word NYCTOPHOBIA in your mind, so that when we do a more obvious ad in a few weeks people will remember the word and be more interested. We've got physical postcard sized ads for the same purpose, they look like they're for a legitimate study on the fear of the dark!


Love it!!! And smart marketing!!

If I may be so bold, what camera are you using? I'm in film as well and just trying to learn all I can.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That is awesome! I have always thought that a haunted house, that you had to go in ALONE would be terrifying. Let's face it, when you are surrounded by friends, it is just not that scary....but a dark hallway....your heart beating....and then you feel something brush you arm.....are you alone....or are you not? Genius!:jol:


----------



## Eric Striffler

Pumpkin; check out last year's thread to see the video recap of the one-at-a-time haunt we did in 2010!


----------



## Spartan005

this is looking really great! awesome marketing too. I think I'm going to try and get there on opening night


----------



## Eric Striffler

Thank you, and I hope to see you there!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Eric Striffler said:


> Pumpkin; check out last year's thread to see the video recap of the one-at-a-time haunt we did in 2010!


:jol:Eric, I did check out last year's, and can I say WOW! I love the whole way you blindfolded the guests, which already set your theme for "never been done before", so I am sure the people had no idea what was coming next. You captured what I think is the best way to scare people...the unknown... I have been through many haunted houses and the whole chain saw guy and make up doesn't scare me at all. We even went to Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios a few years ago, and although I loved the make up and execution, none of it scared me. I think the actors were a little miffed at me because I was all up in their faces checking out their makeup, which was excellent. You have created the perfect truly scary haunted house. Take a bow!!!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Pumpkin5 said:


> I love the whole way you blindfolded the guests, which already set your theme for "never been done before", so I am sure the people had no idea what was coming next.


I've seen blindfolds or similar used at various haunts around the country, but the van is the part I'm most proud of because up until then I had never been transported in a van to get to a hidden haunt haha!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Just wanted to share with you the banners I made for our local haunt directory, LIHauntedHouses.com.




























We can only accommodate a certain amount of people due to the nature of our haunt, so we're hoping this will get the attention of JUST enough people; not too few and not too many that we'll have to turn them away!


----------



## Zombie-F

You could pre-sell tix on the interwebs and make it so people have to be there with their ticket at a certain time... sort of like a reservation. You could use that to limit the amount of people who can go through.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Zombie-F said:


> You could pre-sell tix on the interwebs and make it so people have to be there with their ticket at a certain time... sort of like a reservation. You could use that to limit the amount of people who can go through.


We will definitely be doing that, BUT that won't stop people from showing up anyway so I don't want to over saturate the market and have too many people aware of it this year since it's not necessary.


----------



## debbie5

Eric, are you still going to advise people that attendance is limited?? Don't want some drunken goofball to chase you around trying to pummel you cuz he cant get in yet drove an hour to get out there....


----------



## Eric Striffler

debbie5 said:


> Eric, are you still going to advise people that attendance is limited?? Don't want some drunken goofball to chase you around trying to pummel you cuz he cant get in yet drove an hour to get out there....


Yes, we're going to utilize our Facebook and Twitter constantly to report the status of each night in terms of ticket availability.


----------



## tanalos

Good add! I like the quick transition in there and just subtle enough to get ya pumped up about the attraction!


----------



## Eric Striffler

tanalos said:


> Good add! I like the quick transition in there and just subtle enough to get ya pumped up about the attraction!


Thanks! I was going for subtle, so that makes me feel even better about it!


----------



## MrGrimm

Eric, what about using twitter to let people know when people use the safe word and chicken out?

Maybe just use the persons first name and let everyone following see the people drop out... could be a great way to fray the nerves of the people waiting in line to get in!

I would get stressed if my smartphone was beeping every 2 minutes with a tweet saying: "Nyctophobia claims another victim: Tim has just fallen in the darkness!" -- or something creepy like that.


----------



## Eric Striffler

MrGrimm said:


> Eric, what about using twitter to let people know when people use the safe word and chicken out?


That's EXACTLY what we plan to do! We're thinking an hourly count would be good, if anyone has a specifically great reaction though we'll Tweet about it immediately. I'd also like to put a counter on the site that will update itself when we Tweet using a certain hash-tag; ie. #victim, etc. Working on the coding for that currently, we'll see if I can work it out!


----------



## niblique71

I remember reading your thread last year and I was Immediately engulfed in a fearful mindset. Are you SURE that you're only 20 years old??? Perhaps your age is misrepresented by.... perhaps 2000 years??

You are going places my friend  A legend is born?


----------



## Eric Striffler

niblique71 said:


> Are you SURE that you're only 20 years old??? Perhaps your age is misrepresented by.... perhaps 2000 years??


I... gotta go.

But that's awesome of you to say haha, thank you!


----------



## MrGrimm

Eric Striffler said:


> That's EXACTLY what we plan to do! We're thinking an hourly count would be good, if anyone has a specifically great reaction though we'll Tweet about it immediately. I'd also like to put a counter on the site that will update itself when we Tweet using a certain hash-tag; ie. #victim, etc. Working on the coding for that currently, we'll see if I can work it out!


Nice! I will be following for sure. That way, even though I am about a 7 hour drive away, I can follow the fun.

Love the "body count" idea too!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Hey guys! Just wanted to update you on our marketing campaign. As you saw in our video ad, I like to keep things subtle. Of course as we get closer to October we're going to get a bit more obvious for those that don't catch on to this type of viral marketing, but for now we're having fun with it.

This is the ad we've been passing out all around the area this month.










We've been keeping the theme as we pass out flyers in public. Here are a few of our actors playing doctors from the Nyctophobia testing facility, as well as some... well-dressed gentlemen keeping watch at a local Gamestop at the crowded midnight release of Gears Of War 3.



















The next phase is radio; our radio ad began airing on a local radio station on Monday. I'll have that posted here for you guys this weekend!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Here is the official radio ad for Nyctophobia 2011 airing through October on Long Island's 101.7 Beach Radio.






Curious what you guys think about literally telling people not to come if they don't think they can handle it. Not everyone was into it when I pitched the idea, but I think it presents a challenge to listeners.


----------



## Dixie

When someone tells me I can't do something, I come near death to prove them wrong. The drama of that ad would make me want to run people over to get there - just to prove "I can handle it". Great advertising in my opinion.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Dixie said:


> When someone tells me I can't do something, I come near death to prove them wrong. The drama of that ad would make me want to run people over to get there - just to prove "I can handle it". Great advertising in my opinion.


Excellent, perfect reaction then! Thanks!


----------



## catherinemariex

just wondering, will you actually be working inside the haunted house every night? or if you'll just be walking around haha. I'm definitely planning on going and would love to meet you.


----------



## Eric Striffler

catherinemariex said:


> just wondering, will you actually be working inside the haunted house every night? or if you'll just be walking around haha.


I don't scare, if that's what you mean. I'll be making the rounds to check on everything and everyone throughout the night and make sure there are no problems or things that need to be fixed!


----------



## Dreadnight

Yep, gotta agree with Dixie..... this viral thing you're doing is right on the money! Nobody out there is gonna think "oh, it's actually so scary they're telling me I shouldn't come if I can't take it". So it comes across as a direct challenge - one they believe they can easily step up to. Great work.......


----------



## Eric Striffler

I'm glad you both think so! We've gotten a few people saying they were legitimately freaked out when they heard it on the radio so it's working well!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Quick marketing update; we played a game with our Facebook and Twitter followers last night and gave away a few free passes to our press night.

This was the first clue posted, it's recognizable to locals.









The clue found there was a phone number to call, which led them to this location and this clue:









And finally they found what they were looking for.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Dixie said:


> When someone tells me I can't do something, I come near death to prove them wrong. The drama of that ad would make me want to run people over to get there - just to prove "I can handle it". Great advertising in my opinion.


Lol - Eric, maybe you could use Dixie as part of your scare tactics! I know I'm always in sheer terror when people are trying to drive over me!!

Great marketing machine! 
as a side you should be approaching other haunted attractions as a marketing hire gun!

Haunt the planet Halloween brother!


----------



## Eric Striffler

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Great marketing machine!
> as a side you should be approaching other haunted attractions as a marketing hire gun!


Thank you! I probably should do that haha


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Just not the ones you compete against


----------



## Eric Striffler

MrGrimm said:


> ^ Just not the ones you compete against


Right!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Cool article written about Nyctophobia: Eric Striffler Brings Nyctophobia To Jamesport

And a cool photo to go along with it!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Quick update! We sold out every weekend so far including this weekend, which was supposed to be our final weekend but due to continuing high demand for tickets we're running an encore next weekend! How awesome is that?!

And here are a few photos!


----------



## Eric Striffler

In a "Best Haunted House On Long Island" poll that ended today, we beat out one of Hauntworld's Top 13 Best Haunts In America. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Dwozz

I just read all of your threads, Eric. Last year and this.
Watched the video and the commercials.
*Well Done!*
Very original twist on a Haunted attraction.
Telling people NOT to come is pure genius.
You are destined to succeed in both film and entertainment.

Dwoz


----------



## NickG

I've been following your posts on Facebook and I'm real glad this year has been such a sucess! Well done!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Dwozz said:


> Very original twist on a Haunted attraction.
> Telling people NOT to come is pure genius.


Thank you! I'm glad you think so. Every time another haunt's ad comes on the radio and says the same old thing with a few screams sprinkled in, it makes me more and more proud of the different approach I took with our ad. Who knows what next year's will be!



NickG said:


> I've been following your posts on Facebook and I'm real glad this year has been such a sucess! Well done!


Awesome, thank you for following along!


----------



## -ND4SPD-

OMG! This is like the same feeling I had when Blair Witch came out. It was real horror & your own mind going crazy that's far scarier than monsters or vampires. Again there was viral buzz around that movie that had people clamoring for more, telling their friends, searching the internet. It had people questioning everything they had previously known about horror movies etc...

The marketing for your haunt is GENIUS! Having people follow clues to a secret location. Blindfolding, the Radio & YouTube ads. Making it look like legit medical business... I'm speechless, very well done.


----------



## thegreatob

It looks pretty awesome Eric. I'm across the water in the New London area and I think next year I'll have to jump on the ferry and make my way over to see your haunt.


----------



## Eric Striffler

-ND4SPD- said:


> OMG! This is like the same feeling I had when Blair Witch came out. It was real horror & your own mind going crazy that's far scarier than monsters or vampires. Again there was viral buzz around that movie that had people clamoring for more, telling their friends, searching the internet. It had people questioning everything they had previously known about horror movies etc...
> 
> The marketing for your haunt is GENIUS! Having people follow clues to a secret location. Blindfolding, the Radio & YouTube ads. Making it look like legit medical business... I'm speechless, very well done.


Perfect comparison. Blair Witch is one of my favorite films for that exact reason. So many people say "but nothing really happens in Blair Witch" and I try to explain to them that it forces you to imagine something far scarier than they could ever show you. That's exactly what we're doing with Nyctophobia, and of course we get people saying "there were no chainsaws or bloody people" to which I reply "thanks for coming" haha. Not everybody gets it.


----------



## Eric Striffler

thegreatob said:


> It looks pretty awesome Eric. I'm across the water in the New London area and I think next year I'll have to jump on the ferry and make my way over to see your haunt.


Wow well then maybe I'll see you next year!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Another article that was written about Nyctophobia: There's something worse than being alone


----------



## Eric Striffler

Sorry for being a ghost, our tear-down took a lot of work but we're finally done and I'm able to finish the 2011 recap video to post here for you guys.

This was our first public season and I'm proud to say that we sold out every single night, including an encore weekend! We also didn't get one single negative review on our local haunt directory LIHauntedHouses.com, and I'd like to share some cool reviews with you below:

"*Eric Striffler and his team may very well be on the verge of bringing a mundane and generalized industry back to its roots.*"

"*Nyctophobia was one of the greatest experiences I've had, let alone greatest "haunted" attraction. You ****ed up if you didn't go.*"

"I went to a few haunted attractions this season and Nyctophobia was by far the best. You just can't compare it to any other one. It is so unique. *I never get scared going to these because I know they aren't real but you literally forget in Nyctophobia.*"

"This is not your ordinary bloody, gory haunted house with a guy running after you with a chainsaw.. *This is more of a psychological nightmare come true.* I'm a haunted attraction fanatic! I've been to many of the popular ones around the tri state, and this one by far was the most unique. The fact that the actors get to touch you was creepy in itself, and I like the fact that they didn't need all the animatronics, big props and all the bloody gory make-up to give you a hell of a scare, it was simply put together, with a few actors who really went above and beyond their role."

"Nyctophobia Haunted House is the most terrifying haunted house i ever been to so far and ive been to alot eastern state penitentiary was #1 for me before! You have to go and you'll be saying the same some ppl dont even make it thru the whole attraction *its a whole other world in there!*"

"A real mind boggling experience, definitely a one of a kind attraction that you can't get anywhere else. *I've waited 3 weeks to go to this and it was very well worth the wait.* The actors are very good from start to finish, they really screw with you, and get in your head. The best part about the whole thing is that its very unpredictable, you have no idea what to expect. Unlike many other haunted houses when you expect something, Nyctophobia is different in that sense, which makes it stand out along with the concept of having to use all other senses besides your eyes, very cool... deffinetly the best haunted house I've been to"

"I was scared the minute it started. The actors get really into it, it was great!! I've been to a lot of haunted houses that make me jump, but this one really got my heart racing! *Towards the end, I actually sat in the corner, curled into a ball and cried* because I didn't know where to go next. I can't wait to do it again next year!!"


----------



## debbie5

"You ****ed up if you didn't go"..

LMAO! Now THAT is a great review! I'm glad to see you finally got a chance to check in..I was wondering how it all went. We finally had great weather, too! Congrats!


----------



## Eric Striffler

debbie5 said:


> "You ****ed up if you didn't go"..
> 
> LMAO! Now THAT is a great review!


I want to put it on next year's posters, but I don't think that would fly in public... haha!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow, that is cool! That is one of those spots that make you do a double take... you're not sure if it's real, a spoof, or what. Great idea and nicely done!


----------



## Eric Striffler

The Halloween Lady said:


> Wow, that is cool! That is one of those spots that make you do a double take... you're not sure if it's real, a spoof, or what. Great idea and nicely done!


Thank you!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Eric Striffler

CreeepyCathy said:


> absolutely brilliant.


Thanks very much!


----------



## Drago

That looks so great! Very intriguing, congratulation.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Drago said:


> That looks so great! Very intriguing, congratulation.


Thank you!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Hello! Long time no talk, hope you're all enjoying the miniscule relaxation period between haunt seasons. Just wanted to check in quickly to let those interested know that the Nyctophobia 2011 recap video will be posted on January 13th (which is indeed a Friday...) and gives a bit more of a sneak peek inside than last year's video did. I think you'll all enjoy it, and of course I'll post it here when it's available!

I'd also like to mention that if any of you would like to participate in next year's viral marketing campaign, you can Like us on Facebook and sign up for our mailing list. It's going to be a blast even if you don't live close enough to actually attend!

Merry Christmas!

- Eric


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks for keeping us posted. I will be looking for the video.


----------



## debbie5

if I can drive to NJ for a M & T and onion soup, I think I can drive out to you. maybe we could make it a group thangggg...will you still let us in if we are drunk?


----------



## The Red Skull

Nicely shot and great concept!


----------



## Eric Striffler

debbie5 said:


> if I can drive to NJ for a M & T and onion soup, I think I can drive out to you. maybe we could make it a group thangggg...will you still let us in if we are drunk?


Would love to have you! Unfortunately one of our primary rules this year will disallow anyone that we deem unfit to navigate the haunt (drunk haha). It's worth a dry evening!


----------



## ctarpey

Hey Eric! are you going to still upload the behind the scenes video today? I believe you said it was coming out today!
Thanks!
-Chris


----------



## Eric Striffler

After a small delay, Creating Nyctophobia 2011 is now online!






Also updated our website with a teaser image that I just think looks awesome: http://www.nyctophobiahaunt.com

Please check out the video and let me know what you think; as always I'm eager for your opinions


----------



## ctarpey

awesome video!


----------



## Eric Striffler

ctarpey said:


> awesome video!


Thank you!


----------



## wandererrob

I wish I lived closer. To say I'm intrigued would be an understatement.


----------



## Joiseygal

Great job Eric! Looks like something I would definitely like to check out! Congrats!


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Wow man! You guys mess with their senses, and are in there heads immediately. It looks incredible! The marketing is genius too! 

Top notch Eric!


----------



## austenandrews

Probably a futile request, but for those of us who have no realistic chance of making it to Nyctophobia, is there any way you could tell us a few details of rooms and scenes?


----------



## Eric Striffler

Thank you everyone, glad you enjoyed the video!


----------



## Eric Striffler

austenandrews said:


> Probably a futile request, but for those of us who have no realistic chance of making it to Nyctophobia, is there any way you could tell us a few details of rooms and scenes?


Later this year once we finalize the 2012 layout, I'll be able to come back here and give some more details to you guys. I wish I could let go and gush about it, and if any of you are at Transworld please find me and ask me to tell you about it, but I don't want to spoil anything we might be utilizing again this year as I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Eric Striffler

For anyone on or around Long Island, NY; I've been invited to host a panel at The Macabre Faire in Rockville Centre on Saturday, April 14th at 6pm. Click here for details. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## Spartan005

Awesome video Eric! I'll definitely be there next year!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Spartan005 said:


> Awesome video Eric! I'll definitely be there next year!


Thank you, looking forward to it!


----------



## Abundant Meat

Great job bud! How did your radio advertising work out for you? What type of radio station was it (country, rock etc)?


----------



## Eric Striffler

Abundant Meat said:


> Great job bud! How did your radio advertising work out for you? What type of radio station was it (country, rock etc)?


Thanks! It went well in terms of reactions from people, but it's hard to tell how it did sales-wise because we have a limit to how many tickets we can sell anyway. It's a Top 40 Mainstream station.


----------



## MorbidMariah

WOW. I am on the exact opposite side of the country, but man do I wish I lived near you! I would love to experience this haunt! It looks like such a unique idea. Can't wait to see what you do this Halloween.


----------



## Eric Striffler

MorbidMariah said:


> WOW. I am on the exact opposite side of the country, but man do I wish I lived near you! I would love to experience this haunt! It looks like such a unique idea. Can't wait to see what you do this Halloween.


That stinks, but this year we're going to get people all across the country involved... you'll see soon enough!


----------



## [email protected]

Intriguing video and marketing! How have I missed this? On Long Island I was only aware of Bayville Scream Park, which hasn't been universally praised by forum members. Your haunt was not on my radar. I'll stay tuned for your 2012 schedule.


----------



## Eric Striffler

[email protected] said:


> Intriguing video and marketing! How have I missed this? On Long Island I was only aware of Bayville Scream Park, which hasn't been universally praised by forum members. Your haunt was not on my radar. I'll stay tuned for your 2012 schedule.


Bayville Scream Park is the major corporate haunt on Long Island, but my personal favorites (aside from Nyctophobia, of course) are the Bayville Haunted Fire House and Gateway's Haunted Playhouse in Bellport!


----------



## [email protected]

I'll begin gathering my courage, and I'll see you in October.


----------



## Cat_Bones

Your videos and promos are absolutely phenomenal!! I would love to come check out your haunt if only I wasn't so far away
Good luck with this year I"m sure you'll do fantastic you are amazing!


----------



## Hairazor

Oh My Gosh!!! This looks like a true wet pants haunt! Wish I lived close enough to go!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Cat_Bones said:


> Your videos and promos are absolutely phenomenal!! I would love to come check out your haunt if only I wasn't so far away
> Good luck with this year I"m sure you'll do fantastic you are amazing!





Hairazor said:


> Oh My Gosh!!! This looks like a true wet pants haunt! Wish I lived close enough to go!


Thank you! Hopefully our recap videos are enough to keep you satisfied since you aren't able to actually make it!


----------



## [email protected]

Any 2012 announcement? I'm going to stay tuned....


----------



## haunt on hannum

sounds nice


----------



## Eric Striffler

[email protected] said:


> Any 2012 announcement? I'm going to stay tuned....


We just made an announcement on our Facebook about this year's event. I'll be posting a thread about it soon!


----------



## [email protected]

I hope you have a great year. I'll check Facebook!


----------



## witchywoman

Brilliant! Good luck this year. Your vision is one of a kind! This South Dakota girl is enthralled!


----------

